# Help with Residencia Temporal



## gmelchor01 (Sep 12, 2011)

I applied for temp residence on 05/16 in cancun and was fingerprinted same day. 05/20, my internet status changed to Su documento migratorio está en proceso de elaboración.. I can't get in touch with anyone via email or phone to find out what is going on. I'm on in the US on a Salir y Regresa until July 16 and I don't know what to do. If I don't go back to cancun INM, I forfeit all my $$ and application. If I go to cancun IM, I have no idea what I'll be presented with but have to get back to the US to care for my ill father. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Su documento migratorio está en proceso de elaboración..

That says that your INM document, your new visa card, is being produced. That may be the last notification that you see, so I suggest that you show up in a week or two to pick up the new card.
We have been told that it takes about two weeks, maybe a bit more, from fingerprinting to picking up the new card. You must do it yourself, as you have to sign for it.


----------

